
Sushi Roll: A CPU kernel for cycle-by-cycle micro-architectural introspection - ot
https://gamozolabs.github.io/metrology/2019/08/19/sushi_roll.html?r=1
======
jakeogh
A few comments @
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20736713](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20736713)

